# [v3] Themes erstellen und benutzen ...



## jietoh (24. Juni 2010)

guten morgen,

ich möchte gerne themes erstellen und benutzen. folgendes habe ich schon mal gemacht:

1. default theme dupliziert und nun liegen dort: default, theme1, theme2

nun scheint der schwere teil zu kommen. wie kann ich diese nutzen? hintergrund ist: jeder reseller bekommt für sich und seine kunden einen eigene theme. den default theme umzusetzen ist also nicht die lösung.

ich kann unter system -> benutzer -> ... zwischen diesen 3 themes wählen, aber dies hat keine auswirkungen.

ich kann bem anlegen/bearbeiten eines kunden/resellers auch einen theme festlegen, jedoch erscheint da "nur" default in der dropdown box.

Bug oder Feature?

Dann bin ich mal gespannt und sage schon mal Danke ... Ji

PS: die themes sind leicht verändert -> *png ... nicht das einer sagt, es liegt am duplizieren ;-)


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2010)

Scheint so als ob Du eine alte ISPConfig Version installiert hast. Du solltest mal updaten.


----------



## jietoh (24. Juni 2010)

nop, das ich die aktuelle Version benutze versteht sich von selbst. gestern aufgesetzt. und stable version stand gestern ;-)

moment mal ... nu werd ich verückt. jetzt kann ich bei kunden -> bearbeiten -> themes auswählen. 

ich habe 2 bilder verschoben/gelöscht (header*) in dem theme und leider zeigt er mir noch alles im original an. mehrere browser mit leerem cache etc. probiert :-(

aber wer weiss ich gebe ihm mal ne halbe stunde .. nicht das es wieder eine selbstheilung gibt.

aktualisierungsintervalle? gibts sowas?


----------



## Till (24. Juni 2010)

> aktualisierungsintervalle? gibts sowas?


Nein. Aber ein neues <theme findet erst beim nächsten Login Anwendung. Also auf ausloggen klicken und dann erneut einloggen. Außerdem kannst Du mal schauen, ob das richtige Theme auch beim CP User unter System ausgewählt ist. das passiert an sich automatisch wenn Du es im client änderst, aber besser mal nachsehen.

Aber schau mal nach, ob Dein Theme nicht möglicherweise einen hard gecodeten Pfad auf irgendwelche Dateien oder CSS Stylesheets des Default Themes beinhaltet.


----------



## jietoh (24. Juni 2010)

also:

unter system -> benutzer -> theme 1 ausgewählt
unter kunden -> kunde -> theme 1 ausgewält

ausgelogt -> neu geladen -> eingelogt als kunde -> verwendeter theme -> default

:-((

laut analyse der seite und geladener themes, aber ... ich sehe grad das das ganze default theme statisch kodiert ist und überall css dateien von default nachgeladen werden.

ich mache erst mal nen komplett neuen theme und dann mal schauen.


----------



## jietoh (25. Juni 2010)

Alles erledigt und geht. Kann zu


----------

